# BOLOGNA BURNT ENDS



## Sowsage (Jun 22, 2020)

Thought I would share one of the things my son Ryder likes to make on the smoker to snack on while we make other BBQ on the weekends.

This is a pretty simple snack and he does a very good job. He even had his little bro help this time.

Started out cuting a 2.5lb chunk of bologna into cubes. (I did this part)
	

		
			
		

		
	








Well my part of this cook is finished so now I sit back and enjoy a brew while Ryder takes it from here.
This is one of my favorites. Normally its a cheap light beer but I like something a little different from time to time.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Time to get them seasoned up and put onto a rack
Ryder decided on two rubs. One is a mustard rub and the other is killer hogs original (ignore the cabinets without doors...we are in the middle of painting! Lol!)
	

		
			
		

		
	











Then onto the smoker they go. About 2 HR just above 200°
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then the boys took them off the rack and into the pan! Team work!
	

		
			
		

		
	











Covered in butter, brown sugar and honey. Closed up with foil and back onto the drum.
	

		
			
		

		
	







About an hour later remove the foil and give them a toss. 
Ready to snack!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Pretty tasty little snacks and ryder does a great job!

Ryder and Knox say thanks for taking a look!


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 22, 2020)

Dude, Major Props for getting the kids involved!!!  Love it.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 22, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Dude, Major Props for getting the kids involved!!!  Love it.


Thanks! They love to help out!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 22, 2020)

Cute team work there! The burnt ends look darn tasty!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 22, 2020)

Awesome man! Love to see the kids helping. Mine like to help too makes it all the more fun. Seems like we have pretty close beer styles. Usually for me its cheap light beer but I splurge on a nice ale or sour from time to time. Happy Fathers day to you.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 22, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Cute team work there! The burnt ends look darn tasty!


Thanks Steve!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 22, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Awesome man! Love to see the kids helping. Mine like to help too makes it all the more fun. Seems like we have pretty close beer styles. Usually for me its cheap light beer but I splurge on a nice ale or sour from time to time. Happy Fathers day to you.


Yep, makes for a fun day! My little one just likes to help his brother...and eat! Lol! I really enjoy watching Ryder make something on his own and get to enjoy it...it really helps in a world of instant gratification to see him do something from start to finish and understand the rewards that come from it. Give that Kentucky bourbon barrel ale a try some time. Good stuff!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 22, 2020)

I do these sometimes as well. Ryder nailed it. Put him on the spinner!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 22, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I do these sometimes as well. Ryder nailed it. Put him on the spinner!


Lol. He did for sure!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2020)

Awesome!!
That's about original too "Bologna Burnt Ends"!!  MMMMmm......
That little guy can just reach the top of the stove!!
He is about the same age I was when I got caught holding a Hot Dog over a Gas Stove flame on the end of a Fork, while standing on a Kitchen Chair!!!
My Butt is still stinging!!
BTW: A Like for originality & Teamwork!!

Bear


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 22, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!
> That's about original too "Bologna Burnt Ends"!!  MMMMmm......
> That little guy can just reach the top of the stove!!
> He is about the same age I was when I got caught holding a Hot Dog over a Gas Stove flame on the end of a Fork, while standing on a Kitchen Chair!!!
> ...


Thanks Bear! And great story! My mom would have had my hide! Lol! (P.S. she broke a few wooden spoons over my rear end when I was little lol!)


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 22, 2020)

Tell Ryder and Knox great job , that bologna looks delicous


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 22, 2020)

Thanks Jim! I'll let the boys know!


----------



## gary s (Jun 22, 2020)

What nice memories, he will have those from now on. Great job on that Bologna I love it about any way you fix it, that looks great

Gary


----------



## kruizer (Jun 22, 2020)

I see two future smoking enthusiasts there. Good on ya Dad


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 22, 2020)

gary s said:


> What nice memories, he will have those from now on. Great job on that Bologna I love it about any way you fix it, that looks great
> 
> Gary


 Gary, the memories is what its all about! Hopefully I'll be able to give them a lot more over the next years!


kruizer said:


> I see two future smoking enthusiasts there. Good on ya Dad


kruizer, one thing is for sure! They will at least know what good BBQ is! Lol!


----------



## Blues1 (Jun 22, 2020)

I didn't realize bologna could get any better...nice!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> I didn't realize bologna could get any better...nice!


Thanks! Smoked bologna is awesome stuff!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 22, 2020)

Nice job on the burnt ends to the boyz!

LIKE!

John


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 22, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice job on the burnt ends to the boyz!
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> John


Thanks John ! I'll tell the boys you said nice job!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 22, 2020)

That's awesome! Great memories for all of you, and it's a skill they will use for the rest of their life. Tell the boys they did a great job.

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 22, 2020)

I bet the bologna was fantastic . be right up my ally . Never go wrong hanging with the kids .


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 22, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> That's awesome! Great memories for all of you, and it's a skill they will use for the rest of their life. Tell the boys they did a great job.
> 
> Ryan


 thanks Ryan ! Hopefully they will hang on to this stuff! The boys appreciate the like!


chopsaw said:


> I bet the bologna was fantastic . be right up my ally . Never go wrong hanging with the kids .


 Thanks chopsaw! The bologna was good stuff! Hanging out with the boys was even better!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 22, 2020)

Uh yes please


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 22, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Uh yes please


Lol! They dont last long!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jun 22, 2020)

Wow!  That’s thinking outside the box.  Glad you got the kids involved, great memories.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 22, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Wow!  That’s thinking outside the box.  Glad you got the kids involved, great memories.


Thanks Steve !


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 22, 2020)

Hey everyone! Ryder is super excited that his bologna burnt ends made the carousel! He says thanks everyone and a big thumbs up!


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 22, 2020)

Great to see you passing it on to the kids!! I’d eat a bunch of those for sure.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 22, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Great to see you passing it on to the kids!! I’d eat a bunch of those for sure.


Thanks jcam! Love passing on something like this to the kids! We all ate a whole bunch of them! 2.5 lb of bologna didnt last long! Lol!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 23, 2020)

Great idea and even better results Travis. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 23, 2020)

Looks great Travis!  Excellent getting the kids started early.  Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 23, 2020)

Awesome anyway you look at it. Kids involved and learning how is a great thing. They will never forget how and will always remember this.

Warren


----------



## xray (Jun 23, 2020)

Great looking bologna burnt ends and what a neat idea too!! Tell Ryder congrats on the ride!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 23, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Great idea and even better results Travis.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


 thanks Chris !


MJB05615 said:


> Looks great Travis!  Excellent getting the kids started early.  Enjoy!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!


HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome anyway you look at it. Kids involved and learning how is a great thing. They will never forget how and will always remember this.
> 
> Warren


Warren, thank you! And your right any way to get them involved!


xray said:


> Great looking bologna burnt ends and what a neat idea too!! Tell Ryder congrats on the ride!


 Thanks xray! I'll let Ryder know!


----------



## dougmays (Jun 23, 2020)

oh wow this looks awesome! I might have to try this over the weekend! i'm thinking maybe using a fruit jelly as well in the pan!?

Great to see the kids getting involved and doing the work!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 23, 2020)

dougmays said:


> oh wow this looks awesome! I might have to try this over the weekend! i'm thinking maybe using a fruit jelly as well in the pan!?
> 
> Great to see the kids getting involved and doing the work!


Thanks! Some fruit jelly in place of the honey I think would work out just fine!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 23, 2020)

Those look awesome.  Send the kids a big congrats on a job well done!

May have to give that a try myself one of these days.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 23, 2020)

bbqbrett said:


> Those look awesome.  Send the kids a big congrats on a job well done!
> 
> May have to give that a try myself one of these days.


Thanks! They are worth a try! Give them a shot. I'll let the kids know you gave the a job well done!


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 24, 2020)

The bologna looks excellent! Nicely done. Like!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 24, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> The bologna looks excellent! Nicely done. Like!


Thanks gator240!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 26, 2020)

Hmmmm......Another great recipe to add into my growing list of things to try. I forsee a tray of this, cheese cubes and peppers in my future. Double like.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 26, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Hmmmm......Another great recipe to add into my growing list of things to try. I forsee a tray of this, cheese cubes and peppers in my future. Double like.


That sounds like a good snack! Add some pickle spears too!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 26, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> That sounds like a good snack! Add some pickle spears too!


Dude, yes! How could I forget that!


----------



## bpopovitz (Jun 26, 2020)

Wow, looking great, good food, family, doesn’t get any better than that.  Heading to the store tomorrow for bologna.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 26, 2020)

bpopovitz said:


> Wow, looking great, good food, family, doesn’t get any better than that.  Heading to the store tomorrow for bologna.


Thanks! Make sure you get more than you think you need! It goes fast! Lol!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 28, 2020)

Late to the party. Awesome job kids! And way to go dad on being you know a dad!!
I bookmarked this and I will definitely try this!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 28, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Late to the party. Awesome job kids! And way to go dad on being you know a dad!!
> I bookmarked this and I will definitely try this!


Thanks yankee! The boys always do a great job! Give it a try. This is a pretty basic recipe so its easy to add your own twist to it!


----------

